# Which Breed?



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

What cat breed would be considered a very "dog-like" in terms of personality & loyalty to its owner? If I get a cat I'd like to get one that would be like a "guy's cat" if you know what I mean. One that likes to play, easy to train on a harness, curious/likes to explore/likes water, and every so often still likes to snuggle up next to me. I don't know a lot about different breeds.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I've read that Pixie Bobs and American Bob tails are great with leashes, are loving and calm and just about everything you've listed off.

Now... the water you're going to have to deal with when they are young - if you get a cat used to water as a baby - they'll learn to take baths well as an adult.

Here is a link to the CFA - they are pretty much the official site on all cat breeds - you can check out the other cats if you like - maybe you'll find one even MORE suited to your personality - just make sure it's something you like. ^_^ I would go with the Bob Tail though (not the wild one - but the domestic hehe) - since it's so much like what you want. Just read the desciption of this cat - you'll probably be surpised at how compatible you are.

http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/a ... btail.html


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Siamese cats are pretty "dog-like". I have known quite a few Siamese cats that liked water, walked on leashes, and even played fetch


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Maine Coons are meant to be pretty dog like...

They love to be near you and follow you all over house but when you're gone - they're happy to get on with their own thing... 

I guess the only way you'd know is to perhaps go to a cat show and speak to breeders...


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I second what Ianthe said. Siamese are very dog like and intelligent! We put on some harnesses yesterday on our 18 week old kittens. The female was struggling a bit and the guy was like "ok, what is this? hmmm... it doesn't hurt, so I guess it's ok" and he kept playing. We'll be taking them out for the first time on leash next week.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I'd have to put in my vote for Bengals. They are hybrids of the Asian Leopard cat, very cool looking, and extremely intelligent. They can walk on leashes, play fetch, and their fur is actually a pelt so its as soft and smooth as satin. They also hardly shed and a friend of mine who is extremely allergic to cat dander played with my Bengal for hours and was amazed she never had a reaction to it.

They bond extremely well with their owners and some like water so much they take showers (or baths even!) with their owners.

Check out The International Bengal Cat Society at www.tibcs.com


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Rex-cats are like dogs in the way that they seem to have very strong (positive) feelings for their pack no matter if the pack consist of people or other animals or both. They are very social, curious, playful and cosy. And they have lots of energy. If I would compare them with a type of dog I would probably say a herding dog like Border Collie, eager, energetic, easy to train (if you have the patience for it).

But I think most purebred cats have some dog like qualities when it comes to loyalty for their "owner" :roll: .

Well, Devon Rexes basically love all living and brathing beings.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Don't you think it's ironic that each member that is promoting a cat breed, has kitties of that breed? I think everyone's just a bit biased :lol: .


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

queen of the nile said:


> Don't you think it's ironic that each member that is promoting a cat breed, has kitties of that breed? I think everyone's just a bit biased :lol: .


Noooooooo.... 8O 

And btw, Siamese cats should be seal point... *giggles hysterically*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

CyberPet, Hmmm, wonder why anyone would think we are biased???? Oh, it's all right to have a blue point or chocolate point as long as you have a seal point also. I have never had cats as intelligent and loving as these two! They're so smart, and Precious plays fetch. Blueberry is a lap kitty, and would prefer to be sewn to me!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Aw come on, now...I don't have a Siamese! Well, not right now............ :lol:


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't have the cat I sugested either... yet.  

My fiance and I are seriously weighing which cat we want right now.

We have these four to chose from: Persian, Maine ****, American Bobtail and Ragdoll... and we can't make up our minds! I think we have sort of got Ragdolls off the list... but we are still... STILL condsidering it anyway.

I think this is our order of preference as of late:

1. American Bobtail, Longer hair with a wild look - must have poly toes... or was it Maine **** that I wanted?
2. Maine ****, White belly with tabby markings (brown or orange), white feet or shoes if possible but not nessesary, wild look if possible... or was it American Bobtail that I wanted?
3. Persian, Pure Black or Seal Pointed
4. Ragdoll, Seal Pointed

Of course price plays a big factor in there too - I'll shell out some money for my cats - but unless I see their cats drinking bottled water with a fresh lemon wedge on the side with a little umbrella sticking out, and all the while they are being stroked by their Pet Master 5000 AND sitting on their own individual throne with cushions made of the finest velvet and stuffed with feathers... can't forget that the cushions would have to come with embroidery with their name on it... I'm not paying all those thousands they are asking for, not for a pet quality cat anyway. Though if I was breeding I might not mind shelling out what they are asking for... =P Thankfully I've not seen too many sites that go way over my limit.

Anyways - we wanted another really laid back kind of cat, one that sits in our laps and wants to be petted, one that can be intelligent - but too lazy to do anything too crazy and it's gotta be sorta' fluffy... gotta have the fluffy! He has to be good with other cats - and not declawed. I also want a big cat - I like my cat's 10 lbs or larger - so I don't feel like I'm going to break them if I touch them. *Sigh* So hard to find the perfect one! 

I'm torturing myself over the Bob cat and the Maine ****... since my older cat is part Maine ****... I really like his personality... but the Bob... is so cute... and has the same characteristics... *boo hoo* I think we're about to start a coin flipping contest to see which one we get - all four are good for us - we just don't know which to pick. At least we picked the colors and styles we are interested in - now we've just have to figure out which one to get. Scratch the coin contest... we'll just have a do over. All of the four cats are pretty much perfect for us... it's hard to make up our minds just yet.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I'm not biased! No no not at all 

/hides the "My Bengal is better than yours" bumper sticker she just got


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

LLLLLLLLLLOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL :lol: Payge, you are too much!!

Guess what bumper sticker I have? It says: "My cat is smarter than your honor student" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Many shelter kitties are quite "dog-like", my Punky came from a shelter and she fetches and does alll the dog things. My brother has a solid black cat he picked up from the shelter that fetches, wants table scraps, etc.

All's I'm saying is that you don't necessarily need a specific breed to find the particular cat you want.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

> All's I'm saying is that you don't necessarily need a specific breed to find the particular cat you want.


Well said  Gaylord is a mutt, and he is our "guardcat" he is always on the alert, and meets us at the door.And my mom's cat, Prince, plays fetch, and he is a shelter-boy, too


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Padunk said:


> Many shelter kitties are quite "dog-like", my Punky came from a shelter and she fetches and does alll the dog things. My brother has a solid black cat he picked up from the shelter that fetches, wants table scraps, etc.
> 
> All's I'm saying is that you don't necessarily need a specific breed to find the particular cat you want.


Man... everyone else is so lucky when it comes to shelter animals - every single one I get is abused or something - and they never tell me! All my shelter cats tried to either scratch out my eyes or scratch the bejeezus out of my arms for no reason other than I was laying down and it was something to do. I've had the same problem with shelter dogs... blah... some people have all the luck.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

> Man... everyone else is so lucky when it comes to shelter animals - every single one I get is abused or something - and they never tell me! All my shelter cats tried to either scratch out my eyes or scratch the bejeezus out of my arms for no reason other than I was laying down and it was something to do. I've had the same problem with shelter dogs... blah... some people have all the luck.


That is so weird....I guess I am just one of the "lucky" ones  Every animal I have ever owned, with the exception of my beagle, Bandit, has come from the shelter, and most of them were considered "unadoptable". Prince, who lives with my mom now, I got about 5 years ago when he was about 9. They told me he had been on the streets his entire life, had not been neutered until about a week before, was aggressive, not house-trained, etc. I fell in love with him though, and he is SUCH a neat cat. He is the one I said acts like a dog........we have never had any problems with him. Ashley was beaten HORRIBLY before I adopted her, and that was the only human contact she had. Now she is my sweetest cat.....she just wants to be loved. She is my princess, the lady of the house, and her manners are IMPECCABLE. My dog, Howie, was 12 when we adopted him 2 years ago....we had no idea what his history wasand we were told he wouldn't live more than a few months, and that he had severe arthritis, a paralyzed trachea, tons of growths, a heart murmur, etc., well, he is still going full speed  Happy as ever. He has never had an accident, has the patience of a SAINT, especially with small children, and loves us to death. I could go on and on about the great experiences I have had adopting from the shelter....it is such a good feeling. When I walk into a shelter I know my next soul-mate is waiting for me, somewhere inside. And now when I think back, it brings me to tears thinking about Howie, or Ashley, or any of them sleeping on cold cement in a cage, without me there to protect them, waiting to be killed.  Its too bad you have had so many bad experiences


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I've had the same luck as Ianthe. All my animals have been great, with only one not being a lap cat.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree with Padunk. As long as you are willing to take a LOT of time and meet different cats, you might meet one in a shelter that is dog-like. 

If you really have your heart set on a purebred, and since I have two little "indeterminates" (therefore not biased) yet spend loads of my freetime researching breeds, I'll tell you what I think. But I'll also say that "dog-like" is kind of indescriptive, we all have our opinions of what that means.  If you want a cat that is easily trainable, likes water, is very hearty, and will follow you around like a loyal little puppy...here is what I think:

Turkish Van: Famous for liking water, known as the swimming cat, and also very intelligent and healthy. 

Maine ****: Healthy, big, intelligent, easy-going, friendly, loyal. 

LaPerm: Healthy, small-ish, intelligent, quick to learn, famous for reaching up with paws and hugging it's owners face.


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

In my opinion, Russian Blues and Maine Coons are "dog-like" cats. I have both of those breeds at home and I strongly recommend any of them.... actually, both of them would be even better


----------



## Luftballoons (Jul 27, 2004)

My family has four strays/mutts and they're all completely different in terms of personality and action. I agree with the others that say you should go to the shelter and see, there are so many there that chances are at least one will have the kind of personality you are wanting


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

*Burmese*

I did a lot of research before I got my burmese kitten because my hubby is NOT a cat person. I wanted a cat so bad and I wanted one he would like as well. I've had pets all my life growing up and it was time!! Hubby also had some allergies and so I needed a short haired breed. In all my research I came up with the burmese cat. He's a great cat and I'm getting another kitten same breed in a couple weeks. Peekaboo is my cat's name (yes, he likes to play hide and seek :lol: ) and he is my first cat from a breeder. He is very dog like in that he fetches, he does roll over (not on command though" but whenever he sees me. I'm sure other cats do similiar things. But he's very affectionate and whenever we come home he's waiting at the door. This breed isn't the kind you would leave unattended though for a week. He's not the independent type. I would recommend that if no one is at home for 8 hours+ at a time that you at least have another pet in the home with a burmese cat. Good luck on your choices.  I attached a burmese link and a cat fanciers association link if you want more info about the breeds. http://www.burmesecat.org/breeders_directory/
http://www.cfa.org/index.html


[/i]


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

All mutts here.

Beeper is a Burmese-type cat, in that she looks like she could be a mix. Scully is an orange marbled-ish tabby. The kittens are: orange tabby, buff tabby, grey tabby, and tortoiseshell.


----------

